# New .22 Air rifle?



## Counterstriker (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been wanting to buy a new air rifle for a long time. I own a Vsr 10 g-spec with multiple upgrades but thats a lame airsoft.. I want something that can actually harm the game... I want a .22 *pellet* gun but a .177 will suffice. Spending limit... is about 200-300... I don't like the c02 powered ones to much.. but if they are more powerful then it's cool.

Thanks!


----------



## huntertracker308 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, you should look into:
The Gamo CF-X in .177 caliber. Straight barrel accuracy is a must. CF-x cost about $240-280 (optional scope). They are basically recoiless, which makes the accuracy excellent.

If you like or just want a break barrel i reccomend the whisper or the Gamo Hunter Elite (which i have) These will run you about 280 for the whisper and about 300 for the Hunter Elite. Both shoot 1000 fps with lead pellets.

Your best value would have to be the Benjamin Sheridan Discovery PCP. In either .177 at 1000 or .22 at 900 fps. The .22 will give you significantly more energy, which is always good. It has a straight barrel and is very accurate. I've been looking at this gun and am going to buy it just because it's a nice lightweight, powerful, and accurate rifle. With the pump it will run you about $370 because it come with the pump. I've read and seen 1 inch groups at 40 yards and beyond.

It depends on what your hunting but as an avid airgun shooter and hunter the Denjamin Discovery would be what i would buy for myself out of this group. Second would be the CF-X and i'll be getting that one day too.

And just say if you need help with what .22 or .177 pellets to get.

Have fun!


----------

